# Deer meat recipe...



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Cook this the other night thought I would share. 

*Stuffed Pasta Shells*

1/2 lb ground deer burger, 1/2 ground deer sausage (or more depending on how many shells you want to make)
Ricotta cheese
Jumbo pasta shells
Pepper and onion
Favorite spaghetti sauce
Parmesan cheese 
Mozzarella cheese
Seasoning to taste

Brown onion, peppers, and meat then drain. Stir in ricotta cheese and half of spaghetti sauce, also add Parmesan and mozzarella cheeses. Melt all together on low heat. Boil and drain your pasta shells, let cool and stuff each shell with meat and cheese mixture. Top with remaining sauce, add some extra mozzarella cheese to the top and bake at 350 for about 20-25 min. 

Something different to do with that wonderful lean meat...Enjoy!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like some good eats!


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

good idea, and good lookin' chow; thanks for sharin'. :thumbsup:


----------

